# Can anyone help me out?.



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

How we all doing guys?.

I'll get rife to the point, I'm a Valeta / detailer with 8 years experience doing it, I'm good at what I do and I take pride in my work.

Just wondering if anyone can help me out as I'm looking for work preferably full time if available but will take part time, I'm 25 from Barry just out side Cardiff in south Wales, I have a full clean driving license and can start strait away.

Just wondering if anyone can help me out? If so I won't let you down.

Thanks.

(Appaologise for my spelling I'm not the best )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck with the job hunting Harkus


----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks as said I'm just asking, if you don't ask you don't find out things .

Was Concidering going at it alone see where it takes me but I don't have the driveway or the funds to rent a place .

So figured the next best thing to do was ask people who like to do the same thing I do for a hobby and for a living and see where it takes me


----------



## joncardiff (Oct 4, 2011)

Best of luck, if I can help I will


----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still looking guys and I'm getting desperate now.

I'm a simple family man hard working reliable and easy to work with and will aceept any offers given to me or that arise to me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I would be for ever thankful.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good luck in the job hunt fella


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Harkus said:


> I'm still looking guys and I'm getting desperate now.


If your getting desperate maybe it's time to look for a different line of work other than valeting/detailing.....got to be something out there for you :thumb:.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

its hard enough to make a decent living as it is , dont get the impression its easy , believe me it isnt , its also going to be difficult to fit in with say a sole trader , insurance issues will be a factor for the company owner .
plus his customers are paying for him and sometimes wont like the fact that someone else is working on the car , if you see what i mean .
dont want to be negative but its a tough business and money is tight for everyone .
good luck with your search , but widen your horizons .

peter


----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm an SIA Licensed door man to but two night's a week isn't enough sure it's £10 an hour but two night's a week is just ridiculous.

I love valeting and detailing cars and I know it's it's hard enough to make anlivg beings there is so much compertition, I'm aware there could be instance issues but I'm are done rite it can be resolved and work out fine.

I may not be as good as others I may be better than others but Incan assure you I'm good and have had plenty of compliments and things from the job I do


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

My advice would be to do some free/cheap Details for friends and family, do writeups on DW and build up your portfolio. If you haven't got premises or a drive then go to their house. Then you can build it up from there. Are you competent on a rotary?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I assume that you have gone round ALL the car dealers in your area, including 2nd hand dealers, also you could try car hire places.
I would recomend trying to get a job rather than go it alone !
Keep tying, keep visiting places, like dealerships etc, in the meantime, maybe go for some sort of driving job or whatever until the right thing comes up.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Harkus said:


> I'm an SIA Licensed door man to but two night's a week isn't enough sure it's £10 an hour but two night's a week is just ridiculous.


Have you got access to transport?
As you have a SIA licence, you should be able to get plenty of work in Cardiff. 
I know there are some guys who work most nights.... then that £10.00 p/h is nothing to be sniffed at. 
There's not many jobs out there at the moment that pay as much as that.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Few of the venues need doorstaff more than 2/3 nights a week, and those that do tend to be able to have their pick as there are many looking for the extra nights' work. Try getting in touch with the company that is currently doing the Student's Union is your best bet for regular work. You won't be hitting £10/hr in those places, it's almost baby sitting but it's what I did for 3 years before going full time into town and events security. Been out of it for too long now to know who does what, but that's the best chance of making a go of it. 20-30 security 4-6 nights a week on the Union doors


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you have an interest in cars why not try selling them, the amount you can earn is largely down to the individual, two openings here http://www.days.co.uk/careers.aspx :thumb:


----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for replies guys

Showsec have the union and there a joke to work for I quit after 6 months, mess you around, cancel shifts, treat you like **** and the pay is crap!.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

No idea what they are like to work for, or how good the pay is, but have you approached Sword Security? Looks like they do a lot of events in Cardiff.


----------

